# MacBook Pro qui chauffe



## madex (11 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, j'suis le p'tit nouveau sur le forum !

Je vien de me fair plaisir en m'offrant un Mac Book Pro "un vrai petit missile au niveau des perfs" la seul choses que je lui repproche c'est de fair fondre mon bureau :mouais: car effectivement il chauffe énormément chose peut normal à mon gout d'ou la raison de ma présence sur le forum !

Ma question est très simple : Y a t'il des personnes ayant fais l'achat d'un MBP Intel, qui pourrais me rassurer sur ce problaime !

 bon avec l'hiver qui arrive dans ma piole étudiante un un MBP en guise de radiateur ca pourrais etre simpa !

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Redoch (12 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est normal, il peut atteindre même des 80°C mais en fonction "normal" ( 5 applications d'ouvertes+/-) dans les 50°C.


----------



## irishwizz (12 Décembre 2006)

bah moi, quand il chauffe beaucoup, il est quand même loin de faire fondre le bureau (en bois, certes, mais je peux encore le garder sur mes genoux)


----------



## shyriu (12 Décembre 2006)

C'est tout &#224; fait supportable et il existe une petit appli pour faire ventiler un peu plus afin de garder une temp&#233;rature plus basse (smc fan control)


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2006)

madex a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'suis le p'tit nouveau sur le forum !
> 
> Je vien de me fair plaisir en m'offrant un Mac Book Pro "un vrai petit missile au niveau des perfs" la seul choses que je lui repproche c'est de fair fondre mon bureau :mouais: car effectivement il chauffe énormément chose peut normal à mon gout d'ou la raison de ma présence sur le forum !



comme indiqué dans le manuel de la machine :



> Utilisation de votre MacBook Pro
> Lorsque vous utilisez votre MacBook Pro ou que vous rechargez la batterie, il est normal
> que la température du dessous du boîtier sélève. En cas dutilisation prolongée, placez
> votre MacBook Pro sur une surface plane et stable.
> ...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2006)

au passage c'est marqu&#233; la m&#234;me chose dans la doc du MacBook


----------



## the_bloodlust (1 Août 2008)

http://www.hardware.fr/news/lire/31-07-2008/
equippé de chipset nvidia serie 8m
probleme de surchauffe carte graphique qui decede a gogo
cherchez sur google ...
deul moyen trouver chez dell et hp pour ces series defectueuse une mise ajour faisant demarrer le ventilo a fond plus tot afin deviter que la cartegraphique ne decede prematurement hp a rajouter un an de garantie...


----------



## cybergolio (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème depuis l'achat du mackbook pro en novembre, il plante régulièrement et de façon arbitraire .

J'ai remarqué entre hier et aujourd'hui qu'après reboot forcé il démarrait ventilo à fond ce qui m'a par la recherche de "surchauffe" amené ici.

j'ai ensuite fait une recherche sur le problème de surchauffe qui m'a emmené là 

[URL="http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-4439299-probleme-surchauffe-8600m-gt"]
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-4439299-probleme-surchauffe-8600m-gt
[/URL]puis là 
http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/07/09/nvidia-g84-g86-bad

je ne sais plus très bien quoi penser par rapport à ces problèmes et ne sais comment APPLE va se positionner par rapport à ça ?

ce qui est sur c'est que je n'ai AUCUNS problème avec mon macbook mais des tonnes avec le pro ..........:mouais:
que pensez vous qu'il faut faire pour faire. même si on nous changer sous garantie l'ordi, il serait de même facture non ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Août 2008)

C'est tout à fait normal que le MacBook chauffe beaucoup. Mais qu'entends-tu par "surchauffe"?
Jusqu'à combien de degrés peut-il monter?
As-tu essayé smcFanControl?


----------



## BS0D (3 Août 2008)

cybergolio a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai le même problème depuis l'achat du mackbook pro en novembre, il plante régulièrement et de façon arbitraire .
> 
> J'ai remarqué entre hier et aujourd'hui qu'après reboot forcé il démarrait ventilo à fond ce qui m'a par la recherche de "surchauffe" amené ici.
> 
> j'ai ensuite fait une recherche sur le problème de surchauffe qui m'a emmené là




Développe un peu. Es tu sûr que c'est la surchauffe qui le fait "planter de façon arbitraire"?

As-tu consulté les sujets suivants:

- http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/macbook-pro-tres-chaud-227097.html?highlight=macbook+pro+chauffe
- http://forums.macg.co/macbook/ventilateur-227008.html?highlight=macbook+pro+chauffe
- http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/macbook-pro-chauffe-trop-225344.html?highlight=macbook+pro+chauffe
- http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/l...uts-132917.html?highlight=macbook+pro+chauffe

ainsi que les diverses solutions qu'ils proposent? 

Bien à toi


----------



## cybergolio (3 Août 2008)

ce qui me fait penser que cela peut être un problème de surchauffe c'est que j'ai remarquer que chaque fois que l'ordi freez,

1 utilisation des ressources( soit 3D, soit musique)
2 à répétition depuis cette été
3 le ventilateur est ou mini au moment  du plantage  et quand je reboot, il se met à tourner à toc durant dix minutes.
4 souvent des problèmes d'affichages annonçant un freez

bref cela fait plusieurs fois que je me fait la réflexion : "tiens on dirais que l'ordi plante avant que le ventilo n'est eu le temps de monter dans les tours !"

bref après une nouvelle plantade je repart sur une recherche jusqu'ici infructueuse et je tombe sur le message indiquant une possible malfaçon sur la carte graphique !

sinon je viens d'installer fancontrol (pas celui de smc) permettant de jouer non pas sur la vitesse des ventilos mais sur leur seuil par rapport à la chaleur et l'ai régler de façon à ce qu'il tourne à 3000 tours au mini jusqu'à 50 degrés et atteigne les 6000 tours à 70 degrés.
Je ne c'est pas par contre si il est possible de jouer directement sur un ventilateur du gpu (je ne sais d'ailleurs pas si il y en a un ?) car c'est lui qui est en générale le plus chaud ( et mis en cause dans les articles sus-cité)

J'espère ainsi pouvoir tenir la température plus basse en permanence et je serai fixé dans quelques temps.

Merci à tous pour votre travail je vous tiens au courant des améliorations (même si cela reste une panne intermittente ...) et reste attentif si d'autre que moi ont se problème.


----------



## alexsss (7 Août 2008)

slt les gens,

j'ai le même problème que vous qd je met mon macbook pro sous bootcamp et que je lance half life 2 (cs source) environ 2H. En effet à ce moment le macbook pro est très chaud et surtout IL SACCADE ! petites saccades de 5 ou 6 sec alternées par 20 ou 30 sec de répis... c'est très désagréable car je suis obligé d'éteindre mon mac pendant 30 min avant de pouvoir recommencer.

existe t'il une solution pour empêche que mon macbook pro saccade ? car ça vaut qd même pas loin 2000 euros ...

voila merci à vous


----------



## kriso (7 Août 2008)

alexsss a dit:


> slt les gens,
> 
> j'ai le même problème que vous qd je met mon macbook pro sous bootcamp et que je lance half life 2 (cs source) environ 2H. En effet à ce moment le macbook pro est très chaud et surtout IL SACCADE ! petites saccades de 5 ou 6 sec alternées par 20 ou 30 sec de répis... c'est très désagréable car je suis obligé d'éteindre mon mac pendant 30 min avant de pouvoir recommencer.
> 
> ...



Dis donc l'ami, tu as lu les messages précédents ?


----------



## alexsss (7 Août 2008)

oui oui j'ai lu pas mal de choses sur le mbp mais le souci c'est qu'on ne parle jamais du problème du mbp qui rame (ou plutôt saccade car ce n'est pas un problème de ram) et donc je voulais savoir comment règler ce souci qui n'arrive que sur bootcamp après que je joue à un jeu genre counter source ou battlefield 2... merci pour vos lumières !


----------



## kriso (7 Août 2008)

alexsss a dit:


> oui oui j'ai lu pas mal de choses sur le mbp mais le souci c'est qu'on ne parle jamais du problème du mbp qui rame (ou plutôt saccade car ce n'est pas un problème de ram) et donc je voulais savoir comment règler ce souci qui n'arrive que sur bootcamp après que je joue à un jeu genre counter source ou battlefield 2... merci pour vos lumières !



Donc tu as essayé d'augmenter la vitesse des ventilos avec SmcFanControl ?!
Et qu'est-e que ça dit ?


----------



## alexsss (12 Août 2008)

coucou,

je reviens après avoir utilisé le logiciel que tu m'as conseillé, mais mes problèmes de ralentissement cycliques de windows XP ce répèttent et je ne pense pas que ça vienne d'un problème de surchauffe finalement ! 

je m'explique :

_J'allume mon mac après un arrêt de 1H (pause miam miam ) et le passe grace à bootcamp sous xp.
_je lance steam et msn et commence à jouer sur counter source
_ et la patatra ! à peine 20 sec de jeu que mon mac (qui pour le coup ressemblait à un pc) commence à lagger par altermitence ! J'AVAIS DES RALENTISSEMENT CYCLIQUE (toutes les 20 sec) de 5 sec environs

vu que finalement ça ne viens pas de ma carte graphique qui "a priori" surchauffait provoquant le lag d'où ça peut venir ???

help !

:rose:


----------



## alexsss (12 Août 2008)

re coucou,

je précise un ou deux elements:

_qd j'ai lancé la console pour voir ce qui ce passait la ram était OK
_internet OK
_programmes OK ( pas de sans réponse quoi )
_par contre le calculateur (enfin l'UC) fesait des bon toutes les 20 sec pour atteindre 40% et redessendre à 5% ...

voila j'ai un macbook pro dernière modification avec carte graph 256 (l'entrée de gamme)

merci d'avance !


----------



## alexsss (12 Août 2008)

derniers petit truc qui me viennent à l'esprit sur la nature du bug :

_ saut de la souris (bon vous me comprenez  hein ?!)
_musique qui saccade
_l'écran reste bien même le nombre de fps dessend en flêche (image/sec)


j'espère que vous allez pouvoir m'aider :rateau:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Août 2008)

alexsss a dit:


> derniers petit truc qui me viennent à l'esprit sur la nature du bug :
> 
> *_ saut de la souris (bon vous me comprenez  hein ?!)
> *_musique qui saccade
> ...



Non, j'ai rien compris...



C'est peut-être la carte mère qui est défectueuse?


----------



## kriso (13 Août 2008)

Dans quelle position se trouve ton gestionnaire d'alimentation ? (économiseur d'énergie)
Je suppose que tu joues avec le secteur branché ?


----------



## alexsss (13 Août 2008)

oui je joue avec le secteur branché en effet


----------



## cybergolio (13 Septembre 2008)

je raccroche les wagons,
j'ai amené la mac chez mon revendeur qui a soupçonné les barrettes de mémoire.

Comme je voulais en racheter j'en ai profité pour lui en prendre 4 gigots.
La santé de ma batterie n'affichant plus que 78 % il accepte de me la changer.
Deux jours plus tard je retourne chercher l'appareil et là quand il l'ouvre, un beau plantage d'affichage (comme vu sur d'autres forum liés aux cartes nvidia...)
cool .  il me dit ce coup ci je change la carte mère .

Depuis (8 jours)

l'ordi à geler une fois (en surfant sur safari et sur batterie)

La santé de batterie est en baisse 98 % et mon chargeur semble arrêter la charge de la batterie avant la fin

après étalonnage de la batterie, au redémarage la puce GPU est déja à 56 degrées :mouais: et les ventilos tournent déjà à 2500 tours

voilou si ça peux faire avancer le schmilblik


----------



## furiet (30 Septembre 2011)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> C'est tout à fait normal que le MacBook chauffe beaucoup. Mais qu'entends-tu par "surchauffe"?
> Jusqu'à combien de degrés peut-il monter?
> As-tu essayé smcFanControl?


bonjour à tous
J'ai ouvert cet été des discussions sur le fait que j'avais des kernel panic, des videos qui ne passaient pas bien, etc...
Un jour, je e suis dit : est-ce que cela viendrait du chauffage excessif de mon macbookpro 2,33 GHz Core 2 Duo ?
Et là j'ai trouvé sur MacG plein de gens ayant semble-t-il le même problème..
Je n'ai pas retiré la batterie, fortement déconseillé.
J'ai aspiré la poussière de l'ouïe de ventilation en dessous de la charnière d'écran.
Je n'ai pas de process bouffant exagérément mon processeur.
J'utilise smcFanControl_2_3 : pourquoi apparemment ne puis-je imposer une vitesse minimum qu'à un seul des deux ventilateurs,ne pouvant cocher qu'un seul bouton dans les préférences ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Septembre 2011)

Peut-être parce qu'un ventilateur est mort ?


----------



## furiet (30 Septembre 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Peut-être parce qu'un ventilateur est mort ?


C'est peut être une bonne idée, mais comment le savoir ? Par ailleurs, la vitesse désirée est acceptée par chacun des deux ventilateurs, le bruit ne baisse pas quand je change le ventilateur à régler.
Par ailleurs, je me demandai si de l'air extérieur était aspiré, et par où ?
réponse ici :
At the* bottom side there aren't any vent holes*. So, the  air necessary for cooling is ingested trough the keyboard and blown off  through the back edge. This avoids considerably heating of the input  devices and makes the notebook fit for use on soft surfaces.
Je ne vois pas trop comment améliorer la situation de ce côté là, dmonter et remonter le clavier ?


----------

